# Jerry winter shed ...what does it need??



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok,one more picture of Jerry because it is SO pretty.Then a quick question: Last night it dipped to freezing/frost.Maine is cold.What should I do to Jerrys shed....for winter.It is not heated.Does he need a nest like bed...?(that was probably a dumb question) But .....I feel so bad hes out there at night in the cold!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is a beautiful picture. What a lovely little bird.
You can provide with a nest as a bed, mine do enjoy their nests even though it is never cold here.
Later in the winter when it gets really cold you could always bring him in for the night.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please don't leave him outside alone, he is vulnerable to predators, and he looks lonely. Please bring him in, and if you absolutely can't bring him inside, provide with a nice rabbit type hutch (with hardware cloth, not chicken wire) with an enclosure that will keep him warm and out of the elements, especially cold winds.


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

*bringing jerry in*

Jerry doesnt stay outside alone to speak of,and I dont really think hes lonely. I give Jerry hours of my time everyday,which by looking around would be more wisely spent on doing dishes,but anyway.Bringing Jerry inside the house is a different story.I have 4 cats and a very elderly cockatiel.When Jerry started flying I gave him the shed and went and bought a new shed for my garage items.I have alot of time and money in making jerry a good life.I was only planning on helping jerry briefly,and did not relaize it would be a ' pet ' in the end.But im here now and still trying to make jerry better, warmer, happier, whatever he needs.But please dont call him lonely.Hes far from neglected or ignored.In the picture you see,and say he looks lonely,he is curious and happy,and outside with his adopted family.Us!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your explanation. I didn't EVER think he was neglected or ignored, just looked vulnerable. A lone pigeon can be quite vulnerable outside.


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks.I appreciate that.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Could you bring Jerry in at night and have him sleep in a cat carrier so he would be safe from the cats? Or, if outside perhaps getting him a companion to cuddle up next to?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Pigeon is Love,

Yup, Jerry looks like an inquisitive guy indeed!

I just want to add, that the front of the shed, if it has an opening should face the south or SE, so that the cold north winds to not come inside. Cold drafts and direct exposure to the wet elements are not good as you probably are already aware of.

The great morning sunshine rising from the south provides great warmth to a pigeon dwelling. 

Jerry looks very friendly. He is small in stature like my Rosco, but packs a powerful personality I bet!


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

*Jerry*

Victor-Youre right! Jerry is quite small compared to others!! Maybe falling from his nest got him off to a bad start.All day I have been thinking about getting Jerry a companion,and I really think I might.On nights that it is frigid-they havent got here yet,but I will probably bring Jerry in,somehow.But even these cool nights,last night it was a frost,I want to make sure he has the best place he can have.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Jerry is quite the cutie.  It doesn't get so cold here in California, of course, but I do provide heat during the colder months for my pijies. I simply put a heat-lamp inside their aviary, with the lamp and bulb itself inside of a small critter cage. That way no one can get too close, and they all end up tussling over who gets to sleep closest to the heat.  Maybe that will work for Jerry. They also have heated water bowls, which you may want to get to keep his water from freezing. Jerry looks like a happy guy indeed, and how lucky he is that you took him in and gave him such a loving home.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

pigeon_is_love said:


> Ok,one more picture of Jerry because it is SO pretty.Then a quick question: Last night it dipped to freezing/frost.Maine is cold.What should I do to Jerrys shed....for winter.It is not heated.Does he need a nest like bed...?(that was probably a dumb question) But .....I feel so bad hes out there at night in the cold!



Hi PiL, 


He is so cute..!


If it was me, I'd let him eat and sleep nights in the house, or be in the house as he likes when he likes, ( or did you have Cats or something? ) and let him fly by day as he pleases...one can do this simply by opening a Window and them learning the drill...it is best if the Window is opaque or very dirty or has thin paper or paper towells spray-glued to the glass, so there is no ambiguity as for whether it is 'open' or 'closed'...


Have fun..!


Phil
l v


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

*Technical questions*

Thanks for the compliments!! I do have cats...which is why Jerry really hasnt been a house bird,aside from my elderly cockatiel and the fact I thought saving Jerry would be a temp. thing-like he would fly away the MINUTE he could escape.But Hes just a part of the family at this point so .....So the question is: At what temp. should Jerry be brought in.What is considered cold for him and the heating lamp is a fantastic idea.I think I could figure something like that out.Will he still sleep if there is light or will it confuse him.
Thanks in advance.Lisa (PiL)


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lisa, I just had to click on this thread and see that cute picture of Jerry again to start out the day.  The lamp should not bother him, I use a fat, round infrared bulb so it glows a "quiet" red colored light at night. This hasn't seemed to keep any of my guys up at night. I'm not sure what temps you should bring him in at, but someone will know. Good luck!


----------

